# Buying a Mercedes Hymer S550 SL 2002



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

I am splashing out on a new van and this model seems to tick all the boxes.

I would welcome and appreciate any advice or comments before I buy.

Thanks, Val


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good choice of both(Hymer and merc)

But all vans can be ruined if they have not been cared for.

Careful checks required.

Paul.


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Paul, what things do I need to specifically look for ?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
There is a download on here i think for things to check, if you go to the dropdown resources section.

Obviously main things are exterior bodywork, damp,tyres(age/condition), any repaired accident damage, engine condition(miles FSH etc), whats the payload? condition of interior(which includes loads of things, shower+ tray, taps, fixtures and fittings, windows(open and close them), blinds+flyscreens , water system.

There are probably loads i have forgotten.

Take your time and have a good long look around, preferably take someone with you who knows motorhomes, check everythings works.

Have a long test drive in it.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hymer Merc*

Hello,

I cant find that model?

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looking at the history they were first introduced in 1972 on the merc L 508D.(not SL though)

Must admit i thought they stopped doing that model in the 1990's


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Its here, in the Starline range.

http://www.dmiuk.com/


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry B550 sl


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice motorhome, of a handy size regrettably not found much these days in A-class form.
If you want to look at the details in the Hymer catalogue for the 2002 model year, it can be got from the following link - in German only, but you can translate the key facts using Google. It may be helpful as on page 34/35 it gives technical data for the Starline range.
http://www.hymer.ag/cms/DE/Service/Kataloge/Archiv.html#form

On the web page, you need to select the category, and required catalogue from the drop-down menu as shown in the attached picture. Then click the blue lozenge containing the words "Suchergebnisse anzeigen lassen" and the catalogue will download as a pdf.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*London LEZ*

Nice van, but just check it will be ok for the London LEZ come January. It could be borderline...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A 2002 Merc will almost certainly NOT be LEZ compliant come January next year !! (my 2003 sprinter certainly isnt!!)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euro*



Mrplodd said:


> A 2002 Merc will almost certainly NOT be LEZ compliant come January next year !! (my 2003 sprinter certainly isnt!!)


Mercedes Sprinter:

I think if the Hymer is 2002, it will be Euro III

Euro IV came around mid 2005 for the 2006 model year.

Euro V began back in mid 2009 See here

Euro VI is not that far away and will probably come with some minor cosmetic changes ("face lift") as the current NCV3 Sprinter is 7 years old soon. The 4 cylinder engine is already in its basic design for the Euro 6 emissions. Not sure about the V6 and how that will remain.

TM


----------

